# Mon poilu



## HugoShaw

Bonsoir,

je suis en train de traduire les remerciements à la fine d'une bande dessinée. L'auteure remercie "son poilu".

Dans le dictionnaire d'argot j'ai vu que, outre au sens propre, il y a bien un sens figuré. Je pense en tout cas qu'elle joue avec les deux sens, parce que dans la bande dessinée elle dessine son compagnon avec une grande barbe.

"Un grand merci à mon poilu"
"Un grazie enorme al mio uomo barbuto"?

ça pourrait marcher?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Garoubet

Je suis assez d'accord avec l'interprétation; uomo barbuto.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonsoir,

je n'avais pas répondu car il me semble qu'un italien natif serait plus à même de suggérer un terme idiomatique.

Par contre, il est dans mes cordes d'expliciter "mon poilu".

"mon poilu" est une sorte de petit nom tendre, car aujourd'hui, il est fréquent d'éviter d'utiliser des termes tels que compagnon, partenaire, copain, petit ami, mec, chéri... mais tout le monde comprend que si on dit MON poilu, il s'agit de l'homme avec qui il y a des liens privilégiés. Il me semble que cette connivence est perdue dans "il mio uomo barbuto" parce que ce n'est pas idiomatique, à ma connaissance du moins, c'est purement descriptif. 

Par ailleurs, rien n'empêchait l'auteure de dire "mon barbu". Poilu est peut-être un clin d'oeil rappelant les Poilus de la guerre de 14-18 (qui restaient si longtemps dans les tranchées qu'ils en sortaient hirsutes). Ou peut-être est-il velu sur tout le corps ?

Moi, pour contourner tous ces obstacles, je laisserais "mon poilu" en français, avec un appel de note : *amico peloso

IMHO


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Bienvenue & Benvenuto, HugoShaw!


----------



## lorenzos

Credo che la barba non c'entri nulla e concordo con @LesCopainsd'abord


> Poilu est peut-être un clin d'oeil rappelant les Poilus de la guerre de 14-18


coloro che maggiormente sopportavano le fatiche della guerra, al contrario degli ufficiali.
La traduzione potrtebbe essere: "Un grazie enorme al mio attendente" ma forse meglio lasciare l'originale (senza barba).


----------

